# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  SILEX SX-SDWAG 802.11a/b/g SD module

## kinglyr

Τώρα πλέον είναι γεγονός.
Η Atheros έβγαλε το νέο AR6001XL chιpset και η Silex έχει κυκλοφορήσει το SX-SDWAG module.
Αυτό το module είναι ένα SD module με το οποίο μπορούμε πλέον, αντί του πατροπαράδοτου laptop, να κάνουμε μετρήσεις στις ταράτσες με το PDA μας, συνδέοντας οποιαδήποτε εξωτερική κεραία. Υποστηρίζει τα πρωτόκολλα 802.11a/b/g και έχει ενσωματωμένα 2 U.FL βύσματα κεραίας (υποστηρίζει diversity). Δουλεύει στα λειτουργικά Linux, WinCE 5.0, and Win Mobile.

Οι συχνότητες λειτουργίας είναι:
*802.11b/g :*
2.412GHz~2.472GHz,
2.484GHz, 
*802.11a :*
5.15GHz~5.35GHz,
5.470~5725GHz
5.725GHz~5825GHz

Η ισχύς εξόδου είναι: 15dB typical.

Τιμή κατόπιν email που έστειλα στην Silex Europe είναι:
48.00 € + 37.45 € έξοδα μεταφοράς=85.45 € σύνολο (για 1 κομμάτι)
Επίσης στην Ελλάδα ο διανομέας τους είναι η εταιρεία: Microsystems L.T.D.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://www.silexamerica.com/sx-sdwag-2.html

Όποιος ρωτήσει πόσο κάνει στην Microsystems να μας το γράψει εδώ.

Λαγωνικό - Κ9, καλό ΣΚ.  :: 

Παρόμοια ενότητα για την ανακοίνωση του chipset είναι 
viewtopic.php?f=42&t=27088&p=355748&hilit=ar6001#p355748

----------


## gounara

στο mio p550 μπαινει  ::  
αν ναι που το βρισκουμε στην Ελλαδα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επιπλέον ο linux driver για τη συγκεκριμένη κάρτα είναι πλήρως OpenSource, καθώς έχει δικιά της CPU και το regulatory control (συχνότητες / ισχύς εκπομπής) γίνεται εκεί  :: 

Συντηρείται πλέον απ' το OpenMoko project και το όνομά του είναι ar6k  :: 
http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page

----------


## gounara

> στο mio p550 μπαινει  
> αν ναι που το βρισκουμε στην Ελλαδα

----------


## Mick Flemm

To p550 νομίζω είναι Symbian, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει SDIO stack για το symbian και ο σχετικός driver αλλά μπορεί να δίνουν το απαραίτητο software μαζί με το chipάκι...

----------


## themaxx

το p550 είναι καρά windows moblie 5

----------


## gounara

για το mio p550 στην υποδοχη για την καρτα sd μπαινει  ::  
αν ναι θα δουλεψει  ::  οποτε του βαζω μια εξωτερικη κεραια και κανω κονεκτ στο πλησιεστερο aWMN AP , οπως παραδειγμα στο εξοχικο , να μην κουβαλαω λαπτοπ και παιζουν τα πιτσρικια μαζι του με τα κουβαδακια  ::   ::

----------


## themaxx

> για το mio p550 στην υποδοχη για την καρτα sd μπαινει  
> αν ναι θα δουλεψει  οποτε του βαζω μια εξωτερικη κεραια και κανω κονεκτ στο πλησιεστερο aWMN AP , οπως παραδειγμα στο εξοχικο , να μην κουβαλαω λαπτοπ και παιζουν τα πιτσρικια μαζι του με τα κουβαδακια


To mio 550 έχει μπαταρία που άντε να πιάσει την 1 ώρα υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες + ότι ο borwser που έχει είναι για τα μπάζα μόνο το msn του είναι καλό.

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα,

Μόλις το πήρα από την Silex Europe για evaluation.

Βέβαια το θέμα είναι ότι ο driver είναι open source και πρέπει να γίνει build για όποιο λειτουργικό θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το module.

Παραθέτω παρακάτω φωτογραφία του module και το zip file του driver.  :: 

Ποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει να κάνω compile τον driver? οεο  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

```
1. Unzip the installation file onto your system (called installation directory below)

2. Create an OS design or open an existing OS design in Platform Builder 6.0. 

   a. The OS must support the SD bus driver and have an SD Host Controller driver (add these from Catalog Items).

   b. Run image size should be set to allow greater than 32MB. 

3. a. From the Project menu select Add Existing Subproject...

   b. select AR6K_DRV.pbxml

   c. select open

   This should create a subproject within your OS Design project for the AR6K_DRV driver.

4. Build the solution.
```

----------


## Olympic

he SX-560 is available immediately through Silex distribution channels
for $69.95 suggested resale price for small quantities.


απο την σελιδα 
http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRel ... RN20080625.

----------


## kinglyr

Mick τα έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά αλλά το θέμα είναι οτι πρέπει να έχεις το visual studio 2005 και μετά και το platform builder της microsoft και βέβαια να ξέρεις να τα χρησιμοποιείς οπότε γι αυτό ζητάω μια βοήθεια.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω (ουδεμία σχέση με Microsoft και proprietary software θέλω να έχω) πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολα στη χρήση αν τα βρεις, 1-2 φορές που είχα δουλέψει το visual studio στο uni δεν ήταν τίποτα το δύσκολο. Για δες μήπως υπάρχει καμιά trial έκδοση, εξ' άλλου αυτό που θες είναι αρκετά συγκεκριμένο και μικρό.

Παρεμπιπτόντως για ποια πλατφόρμα θες να το δοκιμάσεις ? Αν μπορείς να βάλεις στο pda/κινητό σου Linux (πχ. OpenMoko), ο ar6k είναι πολύ ποιο απλός για να τον εγκαταστήσεις (δεν χρειάζεται ούτε visual studio ούτε βλακείες) και θα έχεις kismet κλπ out of the box.

----------


## kinglyr

για windows mobile 5

----------


## kinglyr

για το openmoko δεν βλέπω πάντως πως μπορείς να το κάνεις εγκατάσταση σε mio168 ή σε αντίστοιχο PDA.
Αυτό που γράφουν στο site τους είναι μόνο για τις 2 συσκευές που δίνουν αυτοί ( την 1973 και την freerunner)
Δεν βλέπω φως στο τούνελ...  :: 

Κανένα άλλο Linux Distro για PDA υπάρχει?

----------

